# winter time turkeys



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

If your state allowes it hunting turkies in the snow is differant, the geese have left because of the cold weather and lack of food , so filling in with turkies and upland makes the time go by> :beer: :sniper: bob


----------

